# corn patterns



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

what is the differance between a motley and a hurricane motley.

I know this snake is a creamsicle, but a member of this forum said it could be classed as hurricane motley.




















If possible can you show difference by pictures


Thanks slither61


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

adult male butter motley








young male butter motley








hurricane, but not much of the body though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

try this one, that last one is bad


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its not clear, but that is one.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks cornmorph from the pictures ,I think it could be classed as hurricane mot would you agree, or do they have to be pure corn to be classified as hurricane.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know about that, its looks like one to me.. i would expect if you put a pic on the yank forums you would get a mixed review.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks cornmorph will do that and see what they say.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, i', not an authority on them having never breed them.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

well whatever it is its lovely.. i do like creamsicles


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Heres my anery hurricane, the hurricane effects quite strong on this cause of the black standing out on anerys


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> try this one, that last one is bad


the hurricane looks so much nicer on butters:mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i think so mate


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks cornmorph and captaincaveman, I put it on an American Corn site they seem to say it does not have enough dark round the spots to be a hurricane, so it is just normal.
Your picture captaincaveman shows it perfect thanks, you are always learning.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks cornmorph and captaincaveman, I put it on an American Corn site they seem to say it does not have enough dark round the spots to be a hurricane, so it is just normal.
> Your picture captaincaveman shows it perfect thanks, you are always learning.
> ...


i suspected they would say that.
i have bought snakes off of them, and then asked them what they were, then get told they are not what they were sold as lol... its not a shock to me


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Cornmorph I will go by what you brits say, captaincavemans picture shows what it needs to be, mine has some dark spots but not like capcman's picture.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Cornmorph I will go by what you brits say, captaincavemans picture shows what it needs to be, mine has some dark spots but not like capcman's picture.
> 
> ...


but remember, cause mines an anery, it will be more obvious cause of the colouring:no1:


Also its a subjective thing really, its the same as reverse okeetees, some are not to some where they are to others, its all about your opinion and where to draw the line personally


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well cavemans anery is exactly the same as SMR in the states on his website... so i would go with that.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well cavemans anery is exactly the same as SMR in the states on his website... so i would go with that.


 
i noticed a similar one in kathy loves book, i'll be happy if mine gets close to that


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> i noticed a similar one in kathy loves book, i'll be happy if mine gets close to that


ants got a nice lookeetee, well nice mate


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

found this while looking for that anery hurricane pics on smr


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ants got a nice lookeetee, well nice mate


ants has? wheres he get that from?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> found this while looking for that anery hurricane pics on smr


i posted this somewhere on here too


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i posted this somewhere on here too


 
well you know what my memorys like:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> well you know what my memorys like:lol2:


i see you just done it on the yankie one, add that pic here.. lets have a look once and for all.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i see you just done it on the yankie one, add that pic here.. lets have a look once and for all.


 
done what on the yank forum? you mean my anery hurricane? i just posted those on here


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> done what on the yank forum? you mean my anery hurricane? i just posted those on here


just found it mate


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> what is the differance between a motley and a hurricane motley.
> 
> I know this snake is a creamsicle, but a member of this forum said it could be classed as hurricane motley.


It DOES seem to have a higher concentration of colour around the motley circles - I might personally call it a 'low-grade hurricane motley'. 

Hurricane isn't an "off-on" thing like "Anery" (where it either is or isn't) - it's a "gradient" thing like Sunglow (where some people might describe any given animal as being a sunglow, a low grade sunglow or "just an amel" depending on their OWN personal standards of the morph).


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> It DOES seem to have a higher concentration of colour around the motley circles - I might personally call it a 'low-grade hurricane motley'.
> 
> Hurricane isn't an "off-on" thing like "Anery" (where it either is or isn't) - it's a "gradient" thing like Sunglow (where some people might describe any given animal as being a sunglow, a low grade sunglow or "just an amel" depending on their OWN personal standards of the morph).


i think thats my thoughts on it.


----------

